# Tight to reach vacuum tool.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Decided to have a bit of fun, Having been inspired by this thread by Cullers- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142799

I decided to have a go at making a "tight to reach hoover attachment" for those areas that are difficult to get to alongside seat rails, vents etc...

In it's early stages of development, armed with a ping pong ball, it was pierced using a small drill bit and then a pencil was pushed through the middle to make the holes opposite each other, having taken the kids to Mcdonalds last night we aquired some straws, this is fed through to make this-










Taped up for a bit of rigidness, obviously you can put tubing through or extend the straws depending on the situation.










Video of the tool in action, for demo purposes only,



An effective tight area crevice tool which cost virtually nothing, still in it's early development stages, but who know's mass market perhaps? :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Class Rob :lol:, pure class


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats brilliant! :lol:

You should patent that!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great idea, I have some 500mm long straws which would be ideal for that..:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

at first i was thinking why the ping pong ball. but that is pure genius, bit of refinement and a coat of paint that will look top notch.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah you had me wondering 'bout the tt ball, but genius! could substitute the pick up tube from a failed spray head for flexibility.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but who ever makes Basil, henry, george etc make a nozzle attatchment

I didnt know about it until I used one the other day, its like a sock that slips over the end of the standard pole, and gradually gets thinner until its about the same diameter as your straw

However, this is cheaper and probably easier to find!


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Brilliant idea Rob - I'm sure that the kids will not notice if one of their TT balls goes missing.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

swampy said:


> Brilliant idea Rob - I'm sure that the kids will not notice if one of their TT balls goes missing.


My son asked why I had a TT ball in the van the other day (pre-assembly), he thought I'd lost the plot when I was trying to explain to him how it would work.

Just had an idea, Decathlon do assorted coloured TT balls, customisation in the making.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Yeah you had me wondering 'bout the tt ball, but genius! could substitute the pick up tube from a failed spray head for flexibility.


Did try this with a spray head tube, but it lacked the diameter for picking up anything, do have some flexible tubing from a 5 litre sprayer that would do the job though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Or you could of brought a flexable vax crevice tool :lol: for £5


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Or you could of brought a flexable vax crevice tool :lol: for £5


didn't know they existed, but had more pleasure building something for about 10p, maybe my world domination hoover tool may not take of now then, oh well.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Or you could of brought a flexable vax crevice tool :lol: for £5


beat me to it there is also a company near chatham that sells long slim crevice tools for about that price.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol: thread of the year blue peter mowment there i just baught this to get over this proplem Home Valet Mini Vac Attachements: Amazon.co.uk: Amazon.co.uk:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats brilliant!
Great idea, looks real handy for those hard to reach spots!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> didn't know they existed, but had more pleasure building something for about 10p, maybe my world domination hoover tool may not take of now then, oh well.


You could suck everyone up untill you dominated :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Heath Robinson'ing there Rob  my dad would be proud and then he would asking if you could make it cheaper


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

tom_k said:


> :lol: thread of the year blue peter mowment there i just baught this to get over this proplem Home Valet Mini Vac Attachements: Amazon.co.uk: Amazon.co.uk:


I am adding that to my xmas list :lol::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dennis said:


> I am adding that to my xmas list :lol::thumb:


:lol: i want be to blame for u been a naughty boy at christmas :devil:


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

starbucks do extra strong straws with a little scoop on the bottom for slightly more coverage. Haven't tried it but thought it might work. Great invention. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Rob that device is pure pikey:lol: Im going to treat you at christmas to something similar to this link, its what i use and was cheap as chips from somewhere like ahem Lidl.
We can't have you turning up at clients homes pulling blue peter home made tools out like that can we. 
What next rotarys made out of hand held fans, just to polish those hard to reach areas.:lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/051-FLEXI-VACUUM-HOOVER-CLEANER-CREVICE-TOOL-32MM_W0QQitemZ250545551308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts?hash=item3a55adb7cc[/url]


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pikey?? :lol:

But you got me thinking about the handheld fans now.:thumb:

I'll hold you to the xmas pressie.



Deanvtec said:


> Rob that device is pure pikey:lol: Im going to treat you at christmas to something similar to this link, its what i use and was cheap as chips from somewhere like ahem Lidl.
> We can't have you turning up at clients homes pulling blue peter home made tools out like that can we.
> What next rotarys made out of hand held fans, just to polish those hard to reach areas.:lol:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/051-FLEXI-VACUUM-HOOVER-CLEANER-CREVICE-TOOL-32MM_W0QQitemZ250545551308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts?hash=item3a55adb7cc[/url]


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Pikey?? :lol:
> 
> But you got me thinking about the handheld fans now.:thumb:
> 
> I'll hold you to the xmas pressie.


I know your posh really! 

I look forward to your next gadget you invent, Did you by an chance like Mcguyver as a Kid?:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent idea Rob :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tom_k said:


> Home Valet Mini Vac Attachements: Amazon.co.uk: Amazon.co.uk:


I use this as well...it's superb 

Great Blue Peter moment though, keep up the good work Rob!

:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> Rob that device is pure pikey:lol:


Thats dangerous speak Dean! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Thats dangerous speak Dean! :lol::lol::lol:


Probably could have worded it better, but hey thats the word that sprang to mind, Its near the end of the week and my vocabulary is low! Rob knows I meant Great idea just looked Crap.:lol::lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a great idea, but wouldn't it put the motor under too much pressure?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Thats a great idea, but wouldn't it put the motor under too much pressure?


that's what i was going to mention.

i picked up a vacuum attachment from my autosmart rep, but after running it for a while through the henry on 'high' it cutout - the motor had overheated and tripped out.

we can only use it for any considerable amount of time when the henry is on 'low'


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

I have made one like this, excellent for dusting the computer fans too.

Regarding damaging the vacuum this is obviously true, two solutions, use it sparingly and no real damage should occur as you aren't giving the motor chance to overheat. Or put a few holes in the straw, or some gaps in the tape and have a little less suction.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

Well done Rob - Dragons den for you mate :thumb:


(I use the Black Baron and blast the ****e out then George gets rid lol


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

very goog, thanks


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Henry Hoover £80+ numatic wet&dry £170+ and your tight area cleaning tool Absolutely priceless,next time we see you it will be on Dragons Den,brilliant idea:thumb:


----------

